# Calling All Car Boffins, Name The Car???



## AwesomeJohn




----------



## AfterHouR

First impression look like an MR2 based kit car.

But I won't be beaten


----------



## Kell

I know, I know.

Looks like you're not the solo person to know this car... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Can't remember the modle but it is a Panther or something like this


----------



## AfterHouR

Ha..

Got it, Panther Solo.... 8)


----------



## AfterHouR

1 of only 25 Panther Solo ever made in Britain by the Panther Car Company. A 2+2 seat coupe, ultra-rare Supercar, which seldom comes on to the market.


----------



## AfterHouR

How about this one??


----------



## AwesomeJohn

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Well done! No one here at Awesome knew what it was.



AfterHouR said:


> How about this one??


Spectre R42, one of only 23 cars!

Come on, give me a harder one!


----------



## AfterHouR

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR

I used to have one of these, same colour too. I used to pass a garage near Mirfield when I was a kid that sold them and always wanted one.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

I believe it is a VW based Kit Car called a Nova??????? :wink:


----------



## AfterHouR

Well done... U know your stuff... 

Had one of these twenty odd years ago, 1600 beetle engine at the rear, no heaters and was so light weight, if you floored it, it just bounced :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn

:lol: Yeah but look at it! Very cool! 8)

How about this one?


----------



## AfterHouR

I recognise the badge from either Forza 4 or Gran Turismo..

Its a Saleen ... S7 ??


----------



## AfterHouR

I see your Saleen and raise you a ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AfterHouR said:


> Ha..
> 
> Got it, Panther Solo.... 8)


That's the one


----------



## AwesomeJohn

AfterHouR said:


> I see your Saleen and raise you a ...


Oh no i'm stumped! You got me! 

Anyone else, Andy? Kell?


----------



## Adam-tt

isdera commendatore 112


----------



## AfterHouR

Nice one Adam! I didn't think anyone was going to get that :roll:

Isdera is a German supercar manufacturer who build to order. It is said that they have made and sold about 70 cars since 1983, but no one knows for sure. This is the Commendatore 112i, which some may recognise from Need For Speed 2 - does 213 mph, which isn't bad considering it was launched in 1993, around the same time as the Jaguar XJ220 and the Bugatti EB110

price $485 000 usd
engine Mercedes V12
valvetrain 4 Valves / Cyl
displacement 5987 cc / 365.3 in³
bore 89.0 mm / 3.5 in
stroke 80.2 mm / 3.16 in
power 304.3 kw / 408.1 bhp @ 5200 rpm
specific output 68.16 bhp per litre
torque 580.0 nm / 427.8 ft lbs @ 3600 rpm
redline 6200 rpm
driven wheels Mid Engine / RWD
front tyres F 225/35ZR-18
rear tyres R 295/35ZR-19
front brakes Vented Discs
f brake size x 332 mm / x 13.1 in
rear brakes Vented Discs
r brake size x 310 mm / x 12.2 in
front wheels F 45.7 x 21.6 cm / 18 x 8.5 in
rear wheels R 48.3 x 25.4 cm / 19 x 10 in
weight 1480 kg / 3263 lbs
wheelbase 2600 mm / 102.4 in
front track 1550 mm / 61.0 in
rear track 1550 mm / 61.0 in
length 4665 mm / 183.7 in
width 1885 mm / 74.2 in
height 1040 mm / 40.9 in
transmission 6-Speed Manual
top speed ~330 kph / 205.1 mph
0 - 60 mph ~4.7 seconds


----------



## Adam-tt

AfterHouR said:


> Nice one Adam! I didn't think anyone was going to get that :roll:
> 
> Isdera is a German supercar manufacturer who build to order. It is said that they have made and sold about 70 cars since 1983, but no one knows for sure. This is the Commendatore 112i, which some may recognise from Need For Speed 2 - does 213 mph, which isn't bad considering it was launched in 1993, around the same time as the Jaguar XJ220 and the Bugatti EB110
> 
> price $485 000 usd
> engine Mercedes V12
> valvetrain 4 Valves / Cyl
> displacement 5987 cc / 365.3 in³
> bore 89.0 mm / 3.5 in
> stroke 80.2 mm / 3.16 in
> power 304.3 kw / 408.1 bhp @ 5200 rpm
> specific output 68.16 bhp per litre
> torque 580.0 nm / 427.8 ft lbs @ 3600 rpm
> redline 6200 rpm
> driven wheels Mid Engine / RWD
> front tyres F 225/35ZR-18
> rear tyres R 295/35ZR-19
> front brakes Vented Discs
> f brake size x 332 mm / x 13.1 in
> rear brakes Vented Discs
> r brake size x 310 mm / x 12.2 in
> front wheels F 45.7 x 21.6 cm / 18 x 8.5 in
> rear wheels R 48.3 x 25.4 cm / 19 x 10 in
> weight 1480 kg / 3263 lbs
> wheelbase 2600 mm / 102.4 in
> front track 1550 mm / 61.0 in
> rear track 1550 mm / 61.0 in
> length 4665 mm / 183.7 in
> width 1885 mm / 74.2 in
> height 1040 mm / 40.9 in
> transmission 6-Speed Manual
> top speed ~330 kph / 205.1 mph
> 0 - 60 mph ~4.7 seconds


What can i say i play xbox a lot lol :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell

OK. Here's one for ya.

I actually took this shot at the Silverstone Classic last year, but I've forgotten the car myself.

Any ideas.


----------



## Kell

Actually, I've found out what it is now, but you can still guess...


----------



## SteviedTT

Most women would just say it's a red one :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pas_55

Looks like a Lotus Esprit with a body kit


----------



## Kell

NO!

And No.


----------



## malstt

Is it a ventura ? I think they are french.


----------



## AfterHouR

Venturi 400 GT ??


----------



## malstt

Venturi not ventura,  I was close !


----------



## Kell

It is indeed a Venturi 400GT.

French company that set out from the outside to make a sports car using all French bits. Their first effort almost made it, but had a VW engine. This, I think had the engine from the big V6 Renault Coupe thing. The A610?


----------



## AfterHouR

You live and learn, I didn't know it used the same engine as the Alpine

Alpine were a small French company who were bought by Renault and then they revived the alpine with an updated A610.


----------



## Kell

Venturi - but not the 400GT - v the Alpine A610.


----------



## AfterHouR

OMG I remember watching that... :roll:

Nice find.... Thanks for that. I can annoy my family by boring them more now about cars :lol:


----------



## Kell

He certainly changed his mind about the A610:


----------



## Spandex

Not sure if this is a difficult one or not. I remember drawing one as a child, but have never heard them mentioned since:


----------



## AfterHouR

Kell.. :lol: very funny

The Venturi is the better looking car between the two, even though it looks like a 3000 GT has mated with 328 GTS :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR

Spandex

It looks like it could do 0-62 in approx 4 seconds with a top speed of 204mph :wink:


----------



## jdn

Interesting wiper blade arrangement on the Renault. :lol:


----------



## Spandex

AfterHouR said:


> Spandex
> 
> It looks like it could do 0-62 in approx 4 seconds with a top speed of 204mph :wink:


It certainly does look like it could... :wink:


----------



## RockKramer

Spandex said:


> Not sure if this is a difficult one or not. I remember drawing one as a child, but have never heard them mentioned since:


It's a Cizeta-Moroder V16T, designed by Marcello Gandini who designed the lamborginin Countach. Georgia Moroda, music composer, was a partner in the project. The car carries a lot of elements which can be seen in a later Gandini car, the Lamborghini Diablo.


----------



## RockKramer

How about this beast of a car?


----------



## malstt

Think thats the venom, the american super car that could do 100 mph in 1st gear.


----------



## RockKramer

malstt said:


> Think thats the venom, the american super car that could do 100 mph in 1st gear.


Noooo! Guess again my friend.. What you are thinking of is the Hennessey Motorsport Venom GT which is based on a Lotus Elise. Brownie points for the right part of the world though.


----------



## Kell

Reminds me of the cockpit conversations in Airplane.

What's our *Vector*, Victor?






Vector W8.










I like this game.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

RockKramer said:


> How about this beast of a car?


I remember seeing one of these in the film Rising Sun. Is it a Vector???????


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Kell, you beat me, didn't refresh the page before i posted!


----------



## AfterHouR

You have started an epic thread John :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR

Another one to ID...


----------



## RockKramer

AwesomeJohn said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this beast of a car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing one of these in the film Rising Sun. Is it a Vector???????
Click to expand...

I wonder whether anyone would mention Rising Sun, classic movie, the whole Sempai/Kohai thing and social comment. 
Anyway the Vector only made 3 short appearances before meeting it's end. A typical OTT American attempt at a super car, to class, finess of beauty. You can see why European machinery is held in such high regard in the states.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

These ones coming through now are getting hard!


AfterHouR said:


> Another one to ID...


I can't find anything like this one but it looks like some sort of Ascari? :?

Anyway i've got another one too. Pretty sure this one shouldn't be too hard to get! 8)


----------



## RockKramer

Afterhour, I don't know what that lil 2 seated is but I'm suspecting something Japanese... I'll see what I can find.

AwesomeJohn, that's the Bristol Fighter, powered by V10 from the Dodge Viper I believe


----------



## AwesomeJohn

> AwesomeJohn, that's the Bristol Fighter, powered by V10 from the Dodge Viper I believe


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Well done!

I've still got no idea about the other one too!


----------



## Kell

AfterHouR said:


> Another one to ID...


I'm afraid I had to cheat (and use Google Goggles on this one).

http://www.virago-cars.co.uk/prodmenu1.html


----------



## AfterHouR

Well done anyway Kell.

Yes it's a Virago Coupe

Virago Coupe built in the Midlands, Managing Director of Virago, Andy Nowson, a former Land Rover executive and vehicle product planner.
Virago is a high tech race bred sports car with 3 litre Duratec V6 engine which produces 230bhp, rising to 280bhp in Sports form sells for around €70,000 
and a top speed in excess of 150mph and an acceleration time to 60mph in less than 5.5 with a 6 speed manual gearbox.


----------



## AfterHouR

How about this one??


----------



## RockKramer

AfterHouR said:


> How about this one??


Ok this is 2 cars... The AC 378 Zagato AND the South African Zagato Perana Z-one, basically the same cars!!!
I'm presuming Zagato got together with Perana but it came to nothing as the AC 378 Zagato made it to Geneva 2012, so I'll say it's the AC.
I must confess I got lucky as I came across it whilst looking for what turned out to be the Virago lol


----------



## RockKramer

Next up....???








I reckon this will keep you busy


----------



## AfterHouR

Yep, I had it as a Zegato Perana z-one

The pic you posted looks on first impressions like a De Tomaso Pantera??


----------



## AfterHouR

I take it back..

I will just say Hi (hai) wink


----------



## RockKramer

AfterHouR said:


> Yep, I had it as a Zegato Perana z-one
> 
> The pic you posted looks on first impressions like a De Tomaso Pantera??


Ohhhh nooo... I've twigged that peeps here are pretty clued up, the Pantera though rare, like a lot of cars, isn't obscure enough. Happy hunting :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

AfterHouR said:


> I take it back..
> 
> I will just say Hi (hai) wink


Lol... Damn!!! I thought I'd get at least a day out of that one.
I've never seen a Montiverdi so figured it would be obscure enough. 
Not referring to an old pack of Top Trumps are you? lol... Remember those?


----------



## Gforce

Cracking thread opened it up thinking this will be easy.... Only got 2 of them

I'm not as good as I thought I was lol


----------



## AfterHouR

:lol: miss spent youth :roll:

In my younger years I could safely say, I knew every european car ever made, sad I know but I was brought up in a small village :lol:


----------



## Spandex

Not wanting to limit this too much, but I think we should stick to production cars (although I understand with the numbers involved, the difference between 'production' and 'concept' is pretty minimal)... But if we include cars that only really turned up at a motor show, we'll be here till Christmas.


----------



## AfterHouR

Spandex..

to which car or cars are u referring to, as a matter of interest?


----------



## Spandex

AfterHouR said:


> Spandex..
> 
> to which car or cars are u referring to, as a matter of interest?


The Zagato, although I didn't spend a massive amount of time looking into it. I just found no references to actual production and it just seemed to be one of those concept cars that's only for sale if some Arab prince wants to buy it.


----------



## RockKramer

Spandex said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spandex..
> 
> to which car or cars are u referring to, as a matter of interest?
> 
> 
> 
> The Zagato, although I didn't spend a massive amount of time looking into it. I just found no references to actual production and it just seemed to be one of those concept cars that's only for sale if some Arab prince wants to buy it.
Click to expand...

Just to clear this up... It's not a one off:
The surprise new car at Geneva is an £89,990 supercar to be sold in the UK and Germany, where it will retail for €109,990. The only problem is, the AC 378 GT Zagato didn't arrive in time at Palexpo for press day after an altercation with Customs. Woops. It should be in situ on the AC stand next to Infiniti by Wednesday 7 March.

The svelte new coupe packs GM's 6.2-litre V8 under the hood, tuned here to make 434bhp in the lightweight 378 GT Zagato.

There's plenty of info about it on the net... Bit cheap and pauper spec for Arab princess but I get the sentiment


----------



## AwesomeJohn

AfterHouR said:


> :lol: miss spent youth :roll:
> 
> In my younger years I could safely say, I knew every european car ever made, sad I know but I was brought up in a small village :lol:


I must admit i thought when i started this thread that there wouldn't be one i didn't know. Show's what i know! :lol:

Anyway, have a pop at this one :? .

I have never seen or heard of one before but the 1st person i asked got it straight away!


----------



## Kell

Here's one for ya.


----------



## Kell

D'oh - you must have posted while I was searching.


----------



## Kell

AwesomeJohn said:


> I have never seen or heard of one before but the 1st person i asked got it straight away!


The 'benefit' of living in London is that I can normally spot the EVs.

I didn't know it's name, but I knew it was electric. It's not a VW, though, it's a Nice Mega City.


----------



## Kell

Now I've got yours, how about mine?


----------



## Smeds

AfterHouR said:


> I used to have one of these, same colour too. I used to pass a garage near Mirfield when I was a kid that sold them and always wanted one.


A guy at school had one of these. Fitted a motor to the roof so he could open it from a remote as part of his a levels.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Kell said:


> Now I've got yours, how about mine?


I actually had the name of the other one down as a Aixam.

I've been trying but with no luck, i am turning out to be very bad at this game.

I am thinking it's some Russian copy of a Series 1 Landrover, if only the pic was a bit better and i could read the badge on the front of it! :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn

AUSTIN GIPSY


----------



## Kell

Well done that man.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Ebay, Classic Cars, 4x4 :lol:

Couldn't believe there was one on there!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUSTIN-GIPSY- ... 2ebc80197f

Could be a good project, there is another one on there for £16k :wink:


----------



## Kell

OK here's a one for you then.


----------



## AfterHouR

Smeds said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have one of these, same colour too. I used to pass a garage near Mirfield when I was a kid that sold them and always wanted one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy at school had one of these. Fitted a motor to the roof so he could open it from a remote as part of his a levels.
Click to expand...

There was two different versions from memory, one just had gas rams and the other like mine was fully hydraulic which was operated by a button on the dash or key from outside the car, it was supposed to be powerful enough to lift the car off the floor if it turned upside down :lol: mine certainly wouldn't....


----------



## AfterHouR

Kell said:


> OK here's a one for you then.


Isn't that car on GT4?

It looks nice in Yellow










Lol, I should be working but keep getting side tracked...


----------



## NaughTTy

I think I feel sick shaving up here.....

Must be the Gillett Vertigo


----------



## AwesomeJohn

That was another one i'd never seen or herd of! :?

Here's one for you, can't believe i never knew of this one. Those who don't know it will be very suprised and i'm felling quite pleased with myself for finding it


----------



## SteviedTT

Is that the NSU TT?


----------



## AwesomeJohn

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]










I should have known better than to try that one on here. Well done.

So that must be where it all began for us on here then, hard to see the resemblance :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AwesomeJohn said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to try that one on here. Well done.
> 
> So that must be where it all began for us on here then, hard to see the resemblance :?


You need to come to ADI John there are always about ten there


----------



## AwesomeJohn

I guess that's me told then Andy! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AwesomeJohn said:


> I guess that's me told then Andy! :lol:


  so are you coming along this year then mate


----------



## AwesomeJohn

I really wanted to come to the last one, i will certainly be trying to make it!


----------



## Kell

How about this bad boy?


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> How about this bad boy?


That's an easy one... Gumpert Appolo.

Next....


----------



## jays_225

gumpert apollo and mental they are to!


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Yes, that was an easy one. Time to go old school again!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

RockKramer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this bad boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an easy one... Gumpert Appolo.
> 
> Next....
Click to expand...

I think that is the same car that was at ADI a few years ago


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Sorry Rock i didn't spot that one.

It it a Pontiac Fiero? :wink:


----------



## RockKramer

AwesomeJohn said:


> Sorry Rock i didn't spot that one.
> 
> It it a Pontiac Fiero? :wink:


I was expecting you to get that quickly, I couldn't find a pic where it didn't look pure Yank tank lol


----------



## Roadhog

AwesomeJohn said:


> Yes, that was an easy one. Time to go old school again!


Alvis TD 21 1963................MeThinks !!


----------



## Roadhog

Anyone know what this is ?? "AwesomeJohn and Hassan are banned as we discussed a few week ago !! "


----------



## RockKramer

Roadhog said:


> Anyone know what this is ?? "AwesomeJohn and Hassan are banned as we discussed a few week ago !! "


Yep, Alfa Romeo Montreal...


----------



## RockKramer

This just flashed into my mind... You peeps here are good, will this hold up longer....?


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Roadhog said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an easy one. Time to go old school again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alvis TD 21 1963................MeThinks !!
Click to expand...

Very good and it's you who should be banned on all these old school ones knowing your previous profession Peter! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell

RockKramer said:


> This just flashed into my mind... You peeps here are good, will this hold up longer....?


Is it the Fiat Dino Coupe?


----------



## Roadhog

Back view, what is it ?? John your banned again.......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

Fiat Dino... Eh no


----------



## AwesomeJohn

It's a close call and a good guess but i'm not sure you are right there Kell. Still looking! :?


----------



## RockKramer

AwesomeJohn said:


> It's a close call and a good guess but i'm not sure you are right there Kell. Still looking! :?


He is indeed wrong... I was thinking this one could be tricky


----------



## Kell

It looks a little like the lovechild of an e-type and and a Datsun 270Z. The wing mirrors on the bonnet do have quite a Japanese feel to them, but I don't think it's a Datsun/Nissan.


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> It looks a little like the lovechild of an e-type and and a Datsun 270Z. The wing mirrors on the bonnet do have quite a Japanese feel to them, but I don't think it's a Datsun/Nissan.


Ahhh... Having to work a little harder for this one are we. It's a genuine proper production car so no tricks etc employed


----------



## Kell

I think I might have one of these (on GT5).

It's an old Toyota 2000.

Now I really should stop playing this game and do some work.


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> I think I might have one of these (on GT5).
> 
> It's an old Toyota 2000.
> 
> Now I really should stop playing this game and do some work.


Yep, Toyota 2000 GT... The convertible version was used in the James Bond movie You Only Live Twice.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

RockKramer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have one of these (on GT5).
> 
> It's an old Toyota 2000.
> 
> Now I really should stop playing this game and do some work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Toyota 2000 GT... The convertible version was used in the James Bond movie You Only Live Twice.
Click to expand...

I need to get some work done too Kell 

Rock, that was really hard and had me on completly the wrong track. Ferrari, Masserati, Alfa and Lancia where what i was looking for!


----------



## Kell

But while I'm here...

RockKramer - you might have to sit this one out...


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> But while I'm here...
> 
> RockKramer - you might have to sit this one out...


  I'm on the bench...


----------



## AfterHouR

I'm guessing early 60's, is it German or are the plates just to throw you?


----------



## Kell

RockKramer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> But while I'm here...
> 
> RockKramer - you might have to sit this one out...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the bench...
Click to expand...

If you are, you'd be able to see your previous car. :wink:

No, it's not German. but the right Land Mass.


----------



## RockKramer

Lol... Genius... crafty play there Kell :lol:


----------



## Kell

No one? Shall I narrow it down to France?


----------



## AfterHouR

I'm struggling on this.

Can't find it in any of my classic car books, or any pics on google 

It's a Ferrari Bristol Jensen Europa Continental Bizzarrini GT 3500 Pininfarina Bertone styled coupe

It is RHD but the handle on the boot is throwing me.


----------



## AfterHouR

It's not a Delahaye is it? very similar styling..


----------



## AfterHouR

Thanks Kell

Ive narrowed it down to one of the following Manufacturers... Not sure about the ASS motor company ..

Able (1920-1927)
ACMAT (1958-present)
Ader (1900-1907)
AER (1930)
AEM(1920-1924)
Aérocaréne (1947)
Ageron (1910-1914)
Ailloud (1898-1904)
Aixam (1984-present)
Ajams (1920)
Ajax (1913-1919)
AL (1907-1909)
Alamagny (1947-1948)
Alba (1913-1928)
Albatros (1912)
Alcyon (1906-1929)
Alda (1912-1922)
Allard-Latour (1899-1902)
Alliance (1905-1908)
Alphi (1929-1931)
Alma (1926-1927)
Alpine (1955-1995)
Alva (1913-1923)
AM (1906-1915)
Amédée Bollée (1885-1921)
Amilcar (1921-1939)
Ampère (1906-1909)
Anderson Electric (1912)
Andre Py (1899)
Antoinette (1906-1907)
Arbel (1951-1959) also known as Loubiéres, Loubiére, Symmetric, Symmetric-Paris, or Symmetric-Arbel
Ardent (1900-1901)
Ardex (1934-c.1937; 1952-1955)
Ariane (1907)
Ariès (1903-1938)
Arista (1912-1915)
Arista (1952-1967)
Arola (1976-1983)
Arzac (1926-1927)
AS (1924-1928)
ASS (1919-1920)
Astatic (1920-1922)
Aster (1900-1910)
Astra (1922)
Astresse (1898)
Atla (1957-1959)
Atlas (1951)
Audibert & Lavirotte (1894-1901)
Auge (1898-c.1901)
Austral (1907)
Autobleu (1953-1957)
Automoto (1901-1907)
Auverland (1984-present)
Avolette (1955-1959)
Ballot (1921-1932)
Barré (1899-1930)
Beck (1920-1922)
Bédélia (1910-1925)
Bellanger (1912-1925)
Benjamin (1921-1931)
Berliet (1895-1939)
Bernardet (1946-1950)
Bignan (1918-1930)
Blériot (1921-1922)
BNC (1923-1931)
Boitel (1946-1949)
Bolide (1899-1907)
Bonnet (1961-1964)
Bouquet, Garcin & Schivre/BGS (1899-1906)
Brasier (1905-1926)
Brouhot (1898-1911)
Bucciali (1922-1933)
Buchet (1910-1930)
Bugatti (1909-1963)
Butterosi (1919-1924)
Cambier (1897-c.1905)
Castoldi (1900)
CD (1962-1965)
CG (Chappe et Gessalin) (1966-1974)
CGV (Charron, Girardot et Voigt) (1901-1906)
Chaigneau-Brasier (1926-1930)
Chainless (1900-1903)
Charlon (1905-1906)
Charron (1907-1930)
Chenard-Walcker (1900-1946)
CHS (1945-1946)
Citroën is a major French automobile manufacturer, part of the PSA Peugeot Citroën group 
Clément-Bayard (1903-1922)
Coadou et Fleury (1921-c.1935)
Cochotte (1899)
Cognet de Seynes (1912-1926)
Cohendet (1898-1914)
Colda (1921-1922)
Constantinesco (1926-1928)
Corre (1901-1907)
Cottereau (1898-1910)
Cottin & Desgouttes (1905-1931)
Cournil (1960-1984)
Couteret (1907)
Couverchel (1905-1907)
Créanche (1899-1906)
Crespelle (1906-1923)
Croissant (1920-1922)
Culmen (c.1909)
Dalifol (1896)
Dalifol & Thomas (1896-1898)
Damaizin & Pujos (1910)
Dangel (1968-1971)
Danvignes (1937-1939)
Darl'mat (1936-1950)
Darmont (1924-1939)
Darracq (1896-1920)
David & Bourgeois (1898)
DB (1938-1961)
De Bazelaire (1908-1928)
De Cezac (1922-1927)
De Clercq (1992-present)
De Dietrich (1897-1905)
De Dion-Bouton (1883-1932)
De Marcay (1920-1922)
De Riancey (1898-c.1901)
De Sanzy (1924)
Decauville (1898-1910)
Deguingand (1927-1930)
Deho (1946-1948)
DeLaChapelle (1985-present)
Delage (1905-1953)
Delahaye (1895-1954)
Delamare-Deboutteville (1883-1887)
Delaugère (1898-1926)
Delaunay-Belleville (1904-1948)
Delfosse (1922-1926)
Demeester (1906-1914)
Denis de Boisse (1901-1904)
Derby (1921-1936)
Desmoulins (1920-1923)
Dewald (1902-1926)
DFP (1906-1926)
Diederichs (1912-1914)
Dolo (1947-1948)
Donnet (1928-1936)
Donnet-Zedel (1924-1928)
Dumas (1902-1903)
Dumont (1912-1913)
Duport (1977-1994)
d'Yrsan (1923-1930)
EHP (1921-1929)
Electricar (1919-1924)
Elfe (1920-1925)
Elgé (1924-1925)
Elysée (1921-1925)
Enders (1911-1923)
Esculape (1899)
Eudelin (c.1905-1908)
Eureka (1906-1909)
Facel Vega (1954-1964)
F.A.L. (1907)
Farman (1919-1931)
Favier (c.1925-1930)
FL (1909-1914)
Fonlupt (1920-1922)
Fouillaron (1900-1914)
Fournier (1913-1924)
Galy (1954-1957)
Gardner-Serpollet (1900-1907)
Gautier-Wehrlé (1894-1900)
Georges Irat (1921-1953)
Georges Richard (1897-1902)
Georges Roy (1906-1929)
Gillet-Forest (1900-1907)
Gladiator (1896-1920)
Gobron-Brillié (1898-1930)
Gordini (1951-1957)
Goujon (1896-1901)
GRAC Groupe de Recherches Automobiles de Courses (1964-1974)
Gregoire (1904-1924)
Grivel (1897)
Guerraz (1901)
Guerry et Bourguignon (1907)
Guyot Spéciale (1925-1931)
Hautier (1899-1905)
Hédéa (1912-24)
Heinis (1925-1930)
Helbé (1905-1907)
Henou (1923)
Henry Bauchet (1903)
Henry-Dubray (1901)
Hérald (1901-1906)
Hinstin (1921-1926)
Hispano-Suiza (1911-1938)
Hommell (1994-2003)
Hotchkiss (1903-1955)
Hrubon (1980-1988)
Hurtu (1896-1930)
Induco (1921-1924)
Inter (1953-1956)
J-P Wimille (1948-1949)
Jack Sport (1925-1930)
Janémian (1920-1923)
Janoir (1921-1922)
Janvier (1903-1904)
Jean-Bart (1907)
Jean Gras (1924-1927)
Jeantaud (1893-1906)
JG Sport (1922-1923)
Jidé (1969-1974; 1977-1981)
Jouffret (1920-1926)
Jousset (1924-1928)
Jouvie (1913-1914)
Juzan (1897)
Kevah (1920-1924)
Koch (1898-1901)
Korn et Latil (1901-1902)
Kriéger (1897-1908)
KVS (1976-c.1984)
La Buire (1904-1930)
La Confortable (c.1920)
Lacoste & Battmann (1897-1910)
Lafitte (1923-1924)
Lahaussois (1907)
La Licorne (1907-1950)
L'Alkolumine (1899)
La Lorraine (1899-1902)
Lambert (1926-1953)
La Nef (c.1901-1914)
La Perle (1913-1927)
La Ponette (1909-1925)
La Radieuse (1907)
L'Ardennais (1901-c.1903)
La Roulette (1912-1914)
La Va Bon Train (1904-1914)
Lavie (c.1904)
Le Blon (1898)
Le Cabri (1924-1925)
Le Favori (1921-1924)
Léon Bollée (1896-1931)
Le Piaf (1951-1952)
Le Pratic (1908)
Le Roitelet (1921-1924)
Leyat (1919-1927)
Le Zèbre (1909-1931)
Ligier (1971-present)
Linon (1900-1914)
Lion-Peugeot (1905-1915)
Lombard (1927-1929)
Lorraine-Dietrich (1905-1934)
Luc Court (1899-1936)
Lufbery (1898-c.1902)
Lurquin-Coudert (1907-1914)
Lutier (1907)
Luxior (1912-1914)
Madoz (1921)
Maillard (1900-c.1903)
Maison Parisienne (1897-c.1898)
Majola (1911-1928)
Major (1920-1923; 1932)
Malicet et Blin/M&B (1897-c.1903)
Malliary (1901)
Marathon (1953-1955)
Marcadier (1963-1983)
Marden (1975-1992)
Margaria (1910-1912)
Marguerite (1922-1928)
Marie de Bagneux (1907)
Marot-Gardon (1899-1904)
Marsonetto (1957-1959; 1965-1972)
Matford (1934-1940)
Mathis (1919-1935; 1945-1950)
Matra (1965-1984)
Mega (1992-present)
Messier (1924-1931)
Michel Irat (1929-1930)
Microcar (1980-present)
Mildé (1898-1909)
Millot (1901-1902)
MLB (1894-1902)
Mochet (1924-1958)
Mom (1906-1907)
Monet (1920-1939)
Monica (1971-1975)
Monnard (1899)
Monocar (1936-1939)
Montier (1920-1934)
Montier & Gillet (1895-1898)
Morisse (1899-1914)
Mors (1895-1925; 1941-1943)
Motobloc (1901-1930)
Mototri Contal (1907-1908)
Nanceene (1900-c.1903)
Napoleon (1903)
Naptholette (1899)
Nardini (1914)
Obus (1907-1908)
Oméga-Six (1922-1930)
Otto (1900-1914)
Ours (1906-1909)
Panhard/Panhard & Levassor (1890-1967)
Patin (1899-1900)
P.G.O. (1986-present)
Pilain (1896-1920)
Plasson (1910)
Poinard
Ponts-Moteurs (1912-1913)
Populaire (1899)
Poron (1898)
Porthos (1906-1914)
Prod'homme (1907-1908)
Prosper-Lambert (1901-1906)
Quo Vadis (1921-1923)
Radior (1920-1922)
Rally (1921-1923)
Raouval (1899-1902)
Ratier (1926-1930)
Ravailler (1907)
Ravel (1900-1902)
Ravel (1923-1929)
Rebour (1905-1908)
Reyonnah (1950-1954)
Reyrol (1900-1930)
Richard-Brasier (1902-1905)
Rochet-Schneider (1894-1932)
Roger (1888-1896)
Rolland-Pilain (1907-1931)
Rolux (1938-1952)
Rosengart (1928-1955)
Roussel (1908-1914)
Roussey (1949-1951)
Rouxel (1899-1900)
Rovin (1946-1951)
Ruby (1910-c.1922)
Salmson (1921-1957)
Sandford (1923-1939)
Santax (1920-1927)
SARA (1923-1930)
Sautter-Harlé (1907-1912)
SCAP (1912-1929)
SCAR (1906-1915)
Scora (1974-present)
Sénéchal (1921-1927)
Sensaud de Lavaud (1926-1928)
SERA (1959-1961)
Sidéa (1912-1924)
Sigma (1913-1928)
Silva-Coroner (1927)
SIMA-Violet (1924-1929)
Simca (1935-1980)
Simplicia (1910)
Sinpar (1907-1914)
Siscart (1908-1909)
Sixcyl (1907-1908)
Sizaire-Berwick (1913-1927)
Sizaire Frères (1923-1929)
Sizaire-Naudin (1905-1921)
Soncin (1900-1902)
Solanet (1921)
Soriano-Pedroso (1919-1924)
SOVAM (1965-1969)
SPAG (1927-1928)
Stabilia (1907-1930)
Stimula (1907-1914)
Stimula (1978-1982)
Suncar (1980-c.1986)
Talbot (1919-1932; 1979-1986)
Talbot-Lago (1932-1959)
Théophile Schneider (1910-1931)
Thomson (1913-1928)
Tourey (1898)
Tracford (1933-1935)
Tracta (1926-1934)
Triouleyre (1896-1898)
Turcat-Méry (1899-1928)
Turgan-Foy (1899-1906)
Unic (1904-1939)
Urric (1905-1906)
Utilis (1921-1924)
Vaillant (1922-1924)
Vallée (1895-1902)
VELAM (1955-1957)
Venturi (1984-2000) Now owned by a Monegasque businessman (2001-present)
Vermorel (1898-1930)
Vilain (1900-1902)
Vinot-Deguingand (1901-1926)
Virus (1930-1935)
Voisin (1919-1939)
Westinghouse (1904-1912)
Willam (1966-c.1990)
X (1908-1909)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Kell said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just flashed into my mind... You peeps here are good, will this hold up longer....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the Fiat Dino Coupe?
Click to expand...

It's not a Fiat Dino Coupe they just did one of these on one of the Sky rebuild shows cant rememder what one 
I think it is a Toyota can't remember the model


----------



## AwesomeJohn

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just flashed into my mind... You peeps here are good, will this hold up longer....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the Fiat Dino Coupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a Fiat Dino Coupe they just did one of these on one of the Sky rebuild shows cant rememder what one
> I think it is a Toyota can't remember the model
Click to expand...




RockKramer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have one of these (on GT5).
> 
> It's an old Toyota 2000.
> 
> Now I really should stop playing this game and do some work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Toyota 2000 GT... The convertible version was used in the James Bond movie You Only Live Twice.
Click to expand...

Sorry Andy, Kell beat you to it! :wink:


----------



## TJS

The Toyota 2000 GT is one of my all time favorite cars, sadly on the "Lottery list" given their current value, assuming you can find one in first place.

http://www.jdclassics.co.uk/car/421

Sorry to say but no modern new sports car floats my boat. However, I did put together the under noted "shopping list" while stuck on a flight back from the US when the Euro lottery was £150m. Not that I got around to buying a ticket.

AC Aceca
Alfa Romeo Giulia Spider
Alfa Romeo Spider Duetto
Alfa Romeo Montreal
Alfa Romeo 1750 GTV
Alvis TD 21 DHC
Aston Martin DB4 series IV
Aston Martin DB5 Volante
Austin Healey BJ8 3000 mk111
Austin Healey Mk1 Frogeye Sprite
Bentley Continental R (1997)
BMW 507
BMW Z1
BMW M1
BMW 840 Ci
BMW Z8
BMW 3.0 CSL(E9)
Bristol 411
Datsun 240Z
Ferrari 250 LM
Ferrari 246 GT
Ferrari 275 GTB/4
Ferrari 365 GTS/4 Daytona Spyder
Ferrari 512 BBi
Ferrari 328 GTB
Ferrari 288 GTO
Ferrari Enzo
Ford GT40
Iso Grifo GL
Jaguar D type
Jaguar XK150 S 3.8 ots
Jaguar E type S1 4.2 fhc
Lagaonda LG6 dhc (1938)
Lamborghini Miura SV
Lancia Stratos
Lotus Élan Sprint Coupe
Lotus Elite S2
Lotus Esprit S2 "World Champion"
Maserati Ghibli Spyder
Maserati Merak SS
Mercedes 280SE cabriolet
Mercedes 500SL R107
MGA 1600 mk1 roadster
MGB GT Mk11
Peugeot 504 cabrio
Porsche 911 Carrera Sport Coupe
Porsche 911 Turbo SE flat nose (930)
Porsche 917K
Riley Imp roadster (1935)
Rover P4 110
Triumph Stag mk11
Triumph TR5 PI
Toyota 2000 GT
TVR Griffith 500
VW Golf GTI mk 1
Volvo P1800 ES

The Z1, MBB GT and TVR are sitting in the garage, the Lotus Elan has been and, regretfully, gone.

Top 3, the Lotus Esprit S2 JPS edition, the Riley Imp, and Merak SS, in fact tempted by this one;

http://www.meridien.co.uk/usedcars.php? ... &model=951


----------



## AwesomeJohn

TJS, that is some list! 8)

That Merak looks something special. Just make sure it is a SS and not just an SS badge! :wink:

That must have taken some time together. The classics just have so much more appeal compared with the sports cars of today. The only problem is you need to be a millionaire to run one!

Can't believe you missed te 911 2.7 RS off your list!


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> But while I'm here...
> 
> RockKramer - you might have to sit this one out...


I couldn't resist, I know what it is but won't say... 
If you read back from, yesterday, where Kell said I might have to this out... The clue is right there, hence my "genius" comment. Don't want to say more as it is Kell's mystery motor.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

I hate cryptic clues cause i am useless with them and this one is really stressing me out. I am thinking of offering a cash reward to whoever get's it! :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

AwesomeJohn said:


> I hate cryptic clues cause i am useless with them and this one is really stressing me out. I am thinking of offering a cash reward to whoever get's it! :lol:


Lol&#8230; Prozac before the weekend is over eh... It did bug the sh!t outta me too... The clue is actually literal, what Kell said is true!! Lol now you're worrying more aren't you


----------



## AwesomeJohn

:lol: :lol: :lol:

YES

The fact that it is right under my nose is killing me!

Designed by Pietro Frua? :wink:


----------



## RockKramer

AwesomeJohn said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> YES
> 
> The fact that it is right under my nose is killing me!
> 
> Designed by Pietro Frua? :wink:


Sorry, no... Perhaps Kell will give more clues when he returns.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Rock, Kell,

I too am literally on the bench! Some times you just cant see the wood for the Toyota! :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

AwesomeJohn said:


> Rock, Kell,
> 
> I too am literally on the bench! Some times you just cant see the wood for the Toyota! :lol:


Ahh riiight... So you can see what's in the background then yeah?


----------



## SteviedTT

RockKramer said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rock, Kell,
> 
> I too am literally on the bench! Some times you just cant see the wood for the Toyota! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh riiight... So you can see what's in the background then yeah?
Click to expand...

I sussed that clue out yesterday, still don't know what it bloody is though [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AfterHouR

No, still can't get it, I'm no good with cryptic clues either....

I see RockKramers toyota 2000 in the background but I don't know the venue, so I am still no wiser :?

Was this an optional extra on the Toyota or did it come as standard


----------



## AfterHouR

At last.... Got it...   

1957! .a.... .a.. T .. .S (..)


----------



## RockKramer

AfterHouR said:


> At last.... Got it...
> 
> 1957! .a.... .a.. T .. .S (..)


Well done fella... I think Kell's cheeky move was brilliant


----------



## SteviedTT

Got it  at last :lol:
The car that spelt the end for _a_ _ _ _ / _a_ _ as it was too expensive for nearly everyone to buy.
Bloody stupid game this anyway, that's a day and half of my life wasted :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell

Well done. I downloaded the image and flipped it so Google wouldn't spot it.

Beautiful car.

And I'm with many on here in that my dream car would not be modern.

Fezza 250 GT California. 
Merc 300 SL
Lamborghini 400GT


----------



## Kell

I figured if you knew what RockKramer's car was, you could search for that and then you'd find the blog with all the cars together.


----------



## AfterHouR

That is the only way i found it Kell by looking for the Toyota, then Movendi... I had looked at the manufacturer before on my search but it didn't bring up that car.

That was the hardest one yet..

The Lambo 400 GT in your list, is that the single headlight or twin?


----------



## Kell

Probably the twin. Saw one for the first time at Silverstone classics last july and it looked amazing. Seems massively colour dependent though.

Anyway, here's something new. Or Old.


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> Probably the twin. Saw one for the first time at Silverstone classics last july and it looked amazing. Seems massively colour dependent though.
> 
> Anyway, here's something new. Or Old.


Damn... The name is even right there on the side of the car but can't make it out. That's so annoying and you know it lol


----------



## Spandex

Kell said:


> Anyway, here's something new. Or Old.


I don't know where the car's from, but that parking looks very French to me...


----------



## RockKramer

Spandex said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's something new. Or Old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where the car's from, but that parking looks very French to me...
Click to expand...

French parking... nah. Now if they were battered up a bit... I remember being in Paris and seeing dreadful parking. One, a 3 series, parked at an angle, front on the pavement, rear on the road because there wasn't enough room to park conventionally in the gap!
Kell's mystery ride may turn out to be French lol... I have a mad idea where it's from, gonna check it out.


----------



## RockKramer

My hunch was, going by the Florida Tyres ad on the wall, it was it was something from Cuba but turned up nothing. French, I wasn't expecting anything but had to check in case Spandex was right. Nowt there... Then I went with my very first thought: Eastern Bloke...
Ta dahaa, Skoda Felicia cabriolet :wink:


----------



## Kell

So that was a name you've heard of, but not the car you'd expect.

This one, is a name I'd never heard of until I started playing this game.


----------



## TJS

The badge looks like a modern take on an Alvis or Hispano Suiza. If its the latter I prefer their most recent effort.


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> So that was a name you've heard of, but not the car you'd expect.
> 
> This one, is a name I'd never heard of until I started playing this game.


Not had much chance to investigate this one but as soon as I saw it I knew it would be difficult, it could be from anywhere... Hmmm... Was going to say except the USofA as it looks too damn simple and pretty... Just had another one of my thoughts though... I'll be back :wink:


----------



## RockKramer

Thought it maybe a Panoz but no... Onward


----------



## Kell

OK.

What if I told you that it's a small German manufacturer - and the name of the company is the surname of the owner.

And it begins with a K.


----------



## SteviedTT

Keinath GTC Coupe


----------



## Kell

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> [smiley=cheers.gif]


I had no idea what it was... I'm trying to come up with my next production but obscure car


----------



## Spandex

How about this one:


----------



## RockKramer

Spandex said:


> How about this one:


I'm not sure about this, I can find a car that looks exactly like it bar the front bumper & grill combo and possibly the vent behind the front wheel...
So... Ferarri 365 GT 2+2???


----------



## Spandex

RockKramer said:


> I'm not sure about this, I can find a car that looks exactly like it bar the front bumper & grill combo and possibly the vent behind the front wheel...
> So... Ferarri 365 GT 2+2???


Not a Ferrari, but they did change the look (including a more angular front end) after the first few years of production, so if you find something similar, but squarer, you could be on the right track. The photo above shows the original 1967 shape (although I think very few were made before the redesign)


----------



## Kell

It looks Aston-like to me. And the scenery looks English/British too.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

My index finger now has no print on it i have scrolled through that many images on Google,

The car is LHD but it is on a UK plate. I must admit i did try to cheat and called my mate who has a vehicle look up but it didn't work! :lol:

I thought it was some sort of Fiat, i'll get there in the end! :?


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Is it an ISO Grifo, has the squarer front, i can't find the shape you have shown but i was thinking along the line of a Bertone styled vehicle?










In fact the more i look the more i think noooooooooooooo! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex

AwesomeJohn said:


> Is it an ISO Grifo, has the squarer front, i can't find the shape you have shown but i was thinking along the line of a Bertone styled vehicle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact the more i look the more i think noooooooooooooo! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Afraid not... to help you out, here's the square nosed version:










I've seen pictures of a soft top too, although I don't know if it was ever a production model. I've also seen pictures of the newer shape but without the vents behind the front wheel.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Am i on the right track though?


----------



## Spandex

AwesomeJohn said:


> Am i on the right track though?


Well, I think the designer was Italian but the company isn't...

There are a lot of similarities between that Grifo and my car, but I haven't found any actual connection between them.


----------



## Stueyturn

After a whole lot of time spent on google.

............... Monteverdi High Speed 375 S


----------



## RockKramer

I went through Iso, Fiat, Ferrari&#8230; Monteverdi!!! How did I miss it? Lol


----------



## Spandex

Stueyturn said:


> After a whole lot of time spent on google.
> 
> ............... Monteverdi High Speed 375 S


Bam...


----------



## Stueyturn

Next! ....


----------



## AwesomeJohn

That one i had put more effort in than any other! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I was certain it was an ISO and i was so convinced that i remembered the begining of the Italian Job,

Look at 4.05 of the clip, that's how sad i am!!!!!! :lol:






Bloody hate this game! :lol:


----------



## Kell

AwesomeJohn said:


> That one i had put more effort in than any other! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I was certain it was an ISO and i was so convinced that i remembered the begining of the Italian Job,
> 
> Look at 4.05 of the clip, that's how sad i am!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hate this game! :lol:


I think that car is is another Fiat Dino Coupe 2000 - the same car I thought a previous one on here might be.

Have a look:

Italian Job:









Fiat Dino Coupe 2000:


----------



## Kell

OK.

It's not getting harder as I have to research these car before I post them as I've exhausted my knowledge.

But this could be interesting:


----------



## Spandex

That looks like a 1969 AC 428 Frua coupe...

The only reason I recognised it was that it was designed by the same guy who did the original Monteverdi High Speed design (Pietro Frua). I think he got a bit lazy, as he came up with the AC Frua, the High Speed and the Maserati Mistral around the same time and they all look pretty similar.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Kell said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That one i had put more effort in than any other! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I was certain it was an ISO and i was so convinced that i remembered the begining of the Italian Job,
> 
> Look at 4.05 of the clip, that's how sad i am!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hate this game! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that car is is another Fiat Dino Coupe 2000 - the same car I thought a previous one on here might be.
> 
> Have a look:
> 
> Italian Job:
> 
> Fiat Dino Coupe 2000:
Click to expand...

I definately couldn't put an argument up against that one!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Kell said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That one i had put more effort in than any other! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I was certain it was an ISO and i was so convinced that i remembered the begining of the Italian Job,
> 
> Look at 4.05 of the clip, that's how sad i am!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hate this game! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that car is is another Fiat Dino Coupe 2000 - the same car I thought a previous one on here might be.
> 
> Have a look:
> 
> Italian Job:
> 
> Fiat Dino Coupe 2000:
Click to expand...

Anyone else think this looks alot like the Audi 100 coupe ?


----------



## Kell

Spandex said:


> That looks like a 1969 AC 428 Frua coupe...
> 
> The only reason I recognised it was that it was designed by the same guy who did the original Monteverdi High Speed design (Pietro Frua). I think he got a bit lazy, as he came up with the AC Frua, the High Speed and the Maserati Mistral around the same time and they all look pretty similar.


I figured that might be too easy.


----------



## Kell

Saw one of these the other day and had to find out what it was.

The question is, can you?


----------



## Spandex

I've tracked it down, but I'll leave it for others to have a go...

I thought it looked odd from the side, then I saw a shot from the front.


----------



## Kell

Spandex said:


> I thought it looked odd from the side, then I saw a shot from the front.


Deliberately used a side shot to make it harder.

Stats are impressive though. Standing 1/4 mile in 12 seconds... 0-60 in 4 Seconds.


----------



## SteviedTT

It's a Commuter Cars Tango


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Kell said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked odd from the side, then I saw a shot from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Deliberately used a side shot to make it harder.
> 
> Stats are impressive though. Standing 1/4 mile in 12 seconds... 0-60 in 4 Seconds.
Click to expand...

  that's some going from a brick


----------



## AfterHouR

Thought I would resurrect the thread..

How about this one


----------



## RockKramer

Sorry, easy one, didn't even have to look it up... Artega GT :wink:


----------



## AfterHouR

Well done :lol: not much of a challenge, hopefully this one will last longer....


----------



## Kell

That looks like a Noble.


----------



## Kell

I thought it might have been an M400, but it looks more like an M500.


----------



## rustyintegrale

And this?


----------



## AfterHouR

No, not a noble, a bit further afield than that..


----------



## AfterHouR

rustyintegrale

looks like a 70's brazilian to me :wink:


----------



## RockKramer

AfterHouR said:


> Well done :lol: not much of a challenge, hopefully this one will last longer....


Ok... I instantly thought the same thing as Kell but you said not. But... it screams Noble! So, Noble's are built in South Africa by Hi Tech Automotive and shipped to the UK where engines and transmissions are fitted. I simply followed the trail.
What we have here is the Rossion Q1, off the same Hi Tech Automotive assembly line but completed in Florida. The Rossion and the Noble share the same genes!
http://i.autoblog.com/2009/08/27/first-drive-rossion-q1-is-a-supercar-for-the-slightly-rich/


----------



## AfterHouR

Yep, its a Q1

Its a beast now with 450BHP but when they fit the ford V6 at 600BHP its going to be a different kind of animal :lol:

How about this one then


----------



## RockKramer

Marussia B2 :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

AfterHouR said:


> rustyintegrale
> 
> looks like a 70's brazilian to me :wink:


I should imagine a 70s brazilian was a bit hairy. It was a very hirsute decade! :wink:

But yeah, you're on the right lines... :wink:


----------



## Kell

That was unfair...



















THey looked very similar to me.


----------



## RockKramer

Got the Brazilian but I'll sit this one out....


----------



## RockKramer

Kell said:


> That was unfair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THey looked very similar to me.


Totally agree, they produced by the same company. The Rossion mystery car in question has slight differences to the Noble but still recognisable as a Noble...
You'll get the Brazilian though


----------



## Kell

Took me a little while to go through all the links, but if you type in Brazilian Sportscar and trawl through all the links for the Puma, Interlagos and a few others, you eventually come across the Brazil-only VW SP2.


----------



## AfterHouR

Sorry Kell, yes the Rossion was a bit unfare :wink:

RockKramer

You didn't goggle that one did you? :wink:


----------



## RockKramer

AfterHouR said:


> Sorry Kell, yes the Rossion was a bit unfare :wink:
> 
> RockKramer
> 
> You didn't goggle that one did you? :wink:


Ehhh.. Ummm. Yes lol.
I noticed the slightly different air intake treatment ahead of the rear wheels but still figured Noble, read on and saw Kell was 'wrong!' poor fella :lol: I knew Lee Noble's cars were made in S Africa so searched for SA sports cars. The Rossion Q1 was the first thing out the sausage machine :wink:


----------



## AfterHouR

What about the B2? that was a new one on me...


----------



## RockKramer

AfterHouR said:


> What about the B2? that was a new one on me...


The B2, I couldn't remember what it was called but I new it was a Russian supercar. I've had a subscription to Autocar for year and had a fascination for sporty cars as a youngster so always and my head in a car mag of some sort. Plus, I have a pretty good memory in general... Maybe not the names but if I've seen it before, I'll find it :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR

The B2 seems to be a real improvement on the previous model :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

Ok... How about this?


----------



## Kell

Looks very TVR-ish.


----------



## RockKramer

But it's not  , lasted almost 3hrs so more difficult than I suspected it would be...


----------



## Spandex

RockKramer said:


> But it's not  , lasted almost 3hrs so more difficult than I suspected it would be...


Can't see the picture... Although I have a feeling that's not affected my chances of getting it.


----------



## Kell

Looking again, it's a small pic, but it's got those stupid reflectors over the front wheel arches, so it must be a yank something or other.

I'll keep going.


----------



## RockKramer

Spandex said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not  , lasted almost 3hrs so more difficult than I suspected it would be...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see the picture... Although I have a feeling that's not affected my chances of getting it.
Click to expand...

C'mon get let a lil thing like not being able to see the subject hinder your efforts :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR

RockKramer

Please post a link to original pic so we can have a look :wink:


----------



## Spandex

Well, I can see the picture and I was right... It doesn't help.

I'm with Kell though - there's something about the shape, particularly the roof line, that makes it look American to me.


----------



## AfterHouR

Oh, now I see it...

It looks like an astronomical event to me :wink:

P_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## RockKramer

Whoops, apologies, I didn't realise the pic had disappeared. Reposted and clearer too


----------



## RockKramer

AfterHouR said:


> Oh, now I see it...
> 
> It looks like an astronomical event to me :wink:
> 
> P_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


   you do see it don't you...


----------



## Spandex

AfterHouR said:


> Oh, now I see it...
> 
> It looks like an astronomical event to me :wink:
> 
> P_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


I thought it looked familiar.

I think I might have Alzheimers... As soon as someone names these cars, I realise I knew what it was all along.


----------



## Kell




----------



## malstt

Shes better looking than clarkson. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

Nice one Kell, you found more than just the cars name!!!

 Amber looks like she's just hoped out of bed and put her jeans on... Would definitely pull her top down and ride her into next week


----------



## AfterHouR

....


----------



## Grahamstt

This should be easy for you guy's, two cars at our place having trans work carried out

What are these two cars?








Engine on Dk Blue car


----------



## RockKramer

Oh I know what they are... Our Carlos has had one for yearssss
I'll leave it to others, hard to give a more obscure clue... :wink:


----------



## Kell

That's definitely a Saab 9-5 Aero. Maybe an M3 and a Mondeo Estate. And possibly the back end of a Range Rover.


----------



## AfterHouR

OOoo look a motorbike... :roll:


----------



## RockKramer

Grahamstt said:


> This should be easy for you guy's, two cars at our place having trans work carried out
> 
> What are these two cars?
> View attachment 1
> 
> Engine on Dk Blue car


Very few guesses here so...
The blue car we can see the rear of in the first pic and it's engine in the second: Aston Martin V8 Volante
The second car, parked behind the Volante... I initially presumed 'these two' referred to same make but it's not an Aston. It's a left hooker, old and a hunk a metal... It's a 60's Mustang... I think... Isn't it... eh? :lol: Yeah a Mustang.


----------



## Grahamstt

well done -- pic from other angle confirms it









and the Mustang


----------



## Kell

Can't let this thread die.


----------



## RockKramer

Hmm... Thought it was Columbo's raggedy Pug 403 cabriolet but it's not... Don't know what it is... Yet!


----------



## Spandex

Looks like the VW 1500 type 3 convertible prototype... I don't think these went into production.


----------



## RockKramer

Spandex said:


> Looks like the VW 1500 type 3 convertible prototype... I don't think these went into production.


My hat goes off to you Sir... never heard if it but had a look on G, I'm sure Kell will confirm it correct :wink:


----------



## Kell

You're right about the car, but I hadn't realised it never made production. My bad.


----------



## Spandex

I think it's getting to the point where it's easier to identify the cars than it is to find new ones to post...


----------



## YoungOldUn

I know i'm shite at identifying these but I remember seeing this make on the road but not this model


----------



## Grahamstt

Back end looks like a Rochdale - what you can see of it


----------



## YoungOldUn

The bonnet badge might give a clue :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Another view -


----------



## RockKramer

YoungOldUn said:


> Another view -


Sussed what it was this morning but thought I'd leave it to others but...
It's a Buckle Motors Goggomobil Dart, built in Austraila but originated from Germany and designed by Hans Glas. In 1966 Glas GmbH was bought by BMW.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Got to give it to you - Excellent.

There used to be a Goggomobil saloon at the village garage where I lived as a young lad.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Another one that I used to like, from my early years -


----------



## RockKramer

I'd never heard of that company, I used to think I was pretty clued up... I'm off with a dodgy back at the mo so plenty of time to find these mystery motors... I'll hang back from your latest one :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

Gordon Keeble -- very nice


----------



## YoungOldUn

Well done Graham 

I'm off to bed and to dream up another one :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Another from the 60's - 70's


----------



## Spandex

Gilbern Invader?


----------



## YoungOldUn

Absolutely right on the nose. I think it is the only car ever produced in Wales -

Production started in 1972 and continued until about 1974, all cars were now factory built (although some cars were completed later, even as late as 1993!)

The MkIII was rationalized to use all Ford running components, Essex V6 with MkIV Zodiac overdrive gearbox and MkIII Cortina suspension. The rear axle was from the 2000 Estate model and the chassis was completely revised forward of the bulkhead, to accept the Cortina front subframe. Other changes included additional diagonal bracings in the ladder sections, aimed at stiffening and a symmetrical (non-handed) tunnel in view of the left-hand drive option.

The bodyshape is distinct from earlier models although it is still "basically Genie" with common front and rear windscreens. At the front there is a raised bumper line with a remodeled grille and Triumph 2000 sidelights beneath, plus integral fog lamps in the valance. A lowered bodyline, due to Ford 13" wheels, is sharp unlike earlier models and there are small wheel arches to cover the wider track. There is also a new bonnet and a restyled boot with MkI Escort rear lights. Triumph Stag exterior door handles are fitted to all but the last few, which are from the Morris Marina. Inside there is a new style walnut dash and high back seats. A radio with electric aerial came as standard


----------



## YoungOldUn

Another one from the same era as the Gilbern, Although I have never seen one of these 'in the flesh', I have seen it's better known relatives


----------



## RockKramer

YoungOldUn said:


> Another one from the same era as the Gilbern, Although I have never seen one of these 'in the flesh', I have seen it's better known relatives


Don't even have to look that one up... AC ME3000 iirc... ?


----------



## YoungOldUn

I can see I will have to delve deeper into my minds history file 

Well done.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Found this one online -


----------



## RockKramer

Damn I know what this... Can't remember!


----------



## Grahamstt

Does any one know what this is, it came to pic a customer of ours up


----------



## YoungOldUn

Reminds me of a 50's/60's british car copied by the Indian motor industry, something like a Hindustan Ambassador.


----------



## Grahamstt

Very close .........heres another pic


----------



## RockKramer

YoungOldUn said:


> Found this one online -


Never seen one and appears they only produce one model... Invicta.
How about this... I remember seeing one of these regularly on the way home from school.


----------



## Kell

Grahamstt said:


> Very close .........heres another pic


The rear door shape and curve of the back makes it looks like a bastardised mid 90s Nissan Micra .


----------



## YoungOldUn

RockKramer said:


> Never seen one and appears they only produce one model... Invicta.


Yes, it is an Invicta S1 - http://www.invictacars.co.uk/home.html


----------



## YoungOldUn

Grahamstt said:


> Very close .........heres another pic


Graham, this has bugged me but I think I know what it is, it's a *mitsuoka viewt*  based on a Nissan Micra.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/mits ... 2009-10-19

I actually saw one of these in Chipping Norton about 3 years back and took a photo of it at the time.


----------



## Grahamstt

Correct
















[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell

OK. Here's one you think you know, but you might not.

If you do know, then kindly explain to the rest of the class what makes this model so special...


----------



## Super Josh

Is it the FF version of the Interceptor? Which was the first production 4-wheel drive car sports car?

SJ


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Super Josh said:


> Is it the FF version of the Interceptor? Which was the first production 4-wheel drive car sports car?
> 
> SJ


That was my guess didn't it also have antilock brakes and fuel injection


----------



## Kell

Yup - just thought it was timely giventhe introduction of the Ferrari FF.


----------



## YoungOldUn

RockKramer said:


> How about this... I remember seeing one of these regularly on the way home from school.


Not doing so well with this one and I have resorted to searching online, still without any success. It looks to me to be an early 70s model of something, has a similar body style to the old Bond Equipe and some Italian influence on the design.


----------



## RockKramer

YoungOldUn said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this... I remember seeing one of these regularly on the way home from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing so well with this one and I have resorted to searching online, still without any success. It looks to me to be an early 70s model of something, has a similar body style to the old Bond Equipe and some Italian influence on the design.
Click to expand...

Clue, 1969... The car was originally designed for a UK manufacturer which subsequently went bankrupt.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

RockKramer said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this... I remember seeing one of these regularly on the way home from school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing so well with this one and I have resorted to searching online, still without any success. It looks to me to be an early 70s model of something, has a similar body style to the old Bond Equipe and some Italian influence on the design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clue, 1969... The car was originally designed for a UK manufacturer which subsequently went bankrupt.
Click to expand...

Now you say that it has the look of a Jenson


----------



## RockKramer

Not Jensen... The maker was set up to build this car and it's previous model after the intended manufacturer, Blackpools finest, went under.. for the first time! Neither company are around today. So, you'll know the Blackpool company... But who made this car?


----------



## Super Josh

Trident Clipper then Steve?

SJ


----------



## RockKramer

Super Josh said:


> Trident Clipper then Steve?
> 
> SJ


Hey Josh

Oooh, so close... They only made 2 cars so it's the follow up to the Clipper :wink:


----------



## Super Josh

Bitch '69 was the clue :roll: Trident Ventura


----------



## RockKramer

Super Josh said:


> Bitch '69 was the clue :roll: Trident Ventura


Well done... And when Trident went under the Ventura returned as the car it was supposed to be.
From Trident Ventura








To TVR Tasmin


----------



## YoungOldUn

Another one from my era -


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YoungOldUn said:


> Another one from my era -


I was expecting a picture of a chariot :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn

[email protected]@rd :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex

YoungOldUn said:


> Another one from my era -


Christ, look at the camber on those rear wheels. Forget excessive wear on the outside edge, those will be wearing down on the sidewalls...


----------



## YoungOldUn

Decided to resurrect this topic and say what the last car is.

It is a Berkley B105

In terms of out and out performance the Royal Enfield powered B95 and B105 cars, introduced in 1959, were the best yet. Producing over 40 bhp (and 50 bhp for the B 105) and bags of torque, the twin cylinder four strokes could rocket the Berkeley to over 100 mph if the intrepid driver had the nerve. In October 1959 the rarest of the production cars were launched - the "Q" cars. These were Q and QB versions of the B95 and B 105. These larger bodied cars were commensurate with the 1958 Foursome bodies, The Q models were occasional four-seaters, the QB models were described as "roomy two-seaters" with extra luggage capacity.

Now for a new one, this should be easy


----------



## Grahamstt

Looks like a Bond Minicar but front wings look too big


----------



## Spandex

Grahamstt said:


> Looks like a Bond Minicar but front wings look too big


Good call.. I had to look it up, but the mark C and D models had those big front wings.

<edit> found a picture of the engine bay... Note the kick start on the side. At least they left room for you to stand in there while you started it


----------



## YoungOldUn

Both of you are correct.

They were made at a factory on Ribbleton Lane in Preston and powered by a Villiers 2 stroke engine of between 125cc and 250cc. They came with the standard Villiers 3 speed sequential gearbox and no reverse gear. A method of reversing the car was offered on later models by stopping the engine and then starting it backwards. This was done by reversing the Dynastart unit, which doubled as both starter motor and alternator via a built in reversing solenoid switch.


----------



## Kell

Here's one I only half know the answer to - but I took pics at the Silverstone classic last year.


----------



## Kell

That first pic is corrupting when you view the larger file. Let me try again...


----------



## Spandex

I've got it, but I didn't know the car before I looked - just got lucky with some guesses based on the grill shape.

I'll leave it for everyone else to have a go...


----------



## Kell

Spandex said:


> I've got it, but I didn't know the car before I looked - just got lucky with some guesses based on the grill shape.
> 
> I'll leave it for everyone else to have a go...


If you look at the blow up, you can just make out the badge too. (If you know your badges that is.)


----------



## Spandex

Kell said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it, but I didn't know the car before I looked - just got lucky with some guesses based on the grill shape.
> 
> I'll leave it for everyone else to have a go...
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the blow up, you can just make out the badge too. (If you know your badges that is.)
Click to expand...

That was the first thing I did, but for some reason I didn't pick out the important shapes (which seem obvious now). I think me guessing it is more a testament to my googling skills than my car knowledge.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Thought I knew the make verified it via the badge and dug up the historical info on this particular car.

Let me know if you want me to post the web address of the information.


----------



## Spandex

YoungOldUn said:


> Thought I knew the make verified it via the badge and dug up the historical info on this particular car.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to post the web address of the information.


Funnily enough, I also have a page of info on chassis number 50002... I think we're on the same site.


----------



## Kell

This page you mean?

http://www.allcarcentral.com/alfa_pix-10_a.html










It's kind of surprising, but also refreshing, that it hasn't been 'restored' to perfection like the other cars on that site. The reason I liked the shots I took of it so much is that they were quite gritty.


----------



## Kell

How about this pair then? Also from Silverstone...


----------



## Spandex

Kell said:


> This page you mean?
> 
> http://www.allcarcentral.com/alfa_pix-10_a.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of surprising, but also refreshing, that it hasn't been 'restored' to perfection like the other cars on that site. The reason I liked the shots I took of it so much is that they were quite gritty.


This page:

http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/chassisNum.aspx?carid=15031&idNumID=10828

The text is the same, but there are a few more photos.


----------



## pas_55

Kell said:


> How about this pair then? Also from Silverstone...


DB2


----------



## Spandex

pas_55 said:


> DB2


Bugger it.. The first thing I thought of was an early Aston, but I thought they all had the classic side gills, so I dismissed it without even looking up some pictures. Annoyingly, _some_ DB2s do have the gills:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Kell said:


> This page you mean?
> 
> http://www.allcarcentral.com/alfa_pix-10_a.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of surprising, but also refreshing, that it hasn't been 'restored' to perfection like the other cars on that site. The reason I liked the shots I took of it so much is that they were quite gritty.


This was the info I found http://www.finecars.cc/en/editorial/art ... index.html


----------



## YoungOldUn

Just thought I would resurrect this thread in time for when folk get bored over Christmas


----------



## Spandex

That would be an Auto Avio Costruzioni 815... Enzo Ferrari's first solo car:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_Avio_Costruzioni_815


----------



## YoungOldUn

Well that one didn't last long, I thought it would 

Well done Spandex


----------



## YoungOldUn

This one is a bit of a cheat because it never actually made it into production, but for the time (1930's) was a very streamlined design by a very unusual designer not usually associated with cars.


----------



## Spandex

Phantom Corsair.

A step up from baked beans... :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Correct in every respect Sir.

It is a step up from Baked Beans and cans, in fact for a late 30 design it looks very modern in my eyes and still desireable,


----------



## jonah

Thought I'd throw this one into the mix


----------



## Bago47

Forgotten luxury...


----------



## YoungOldUn

Bago47 said:


> Forgotten luxury...


I know this one, Citroen XM as one of my work mates used to own one. Quite a nice car if I remember correctly.

I am struggling with the one posted by 'Jonah' at the moment although I have not given up. I am thinking it is a plastic bodied japanese mid engined car from the 1990's although it is possible that it is some sort of kit car.


----------



## Spandex

jonah said:


> Thought I'd throw this one into the mix


I had to cheat in the end, as I'd completely run out of ideas. Now I know more about it, I really *really* want one. What an awesome idea for a car.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Spandex said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd throw this one into the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to cheat in the end, as I'd completely run out of ideas. Now I know more about it, I really *really* want one. What an awesome idea for a car.
Click to expand...

Give me a bit more to go on :?


----------



## Spandex

YoungOldUn said:


> Give me a bit more to go on :?


It's French...


----------



## Bago47

Spandex said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a bit more to go on :?
> 
> 
> 
> It's French...
Click to expand...

And only 5 were made....

It really is a perfect car, but I can't find the price...


----------



## malstt

Is it a early venturi ?


----------



## Bago47

Nop.


----------



## jonah

Spandex said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a bit more to go on :?
> 
> 
> 
> It's French...
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## jonah

Bago47 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a bit more to go on :?
> 
> 
> 
> It's French...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And only 5 were made....
> 
> It really is a perfect car, but I can't find the price...
Click to expand...

Correct again


----------



## Kell

Bago47 said:


> Forgotten luxury...


I really used to love these. Does anyone else know about 'the thirteenth window?'

NB. I think it was thirteenth.


----------



## Kell

Oh and tell us more about the car Jonah.


----------



## Bago47

It has air suspension which can raise the cars ground clearance to about 30cm.


----------



## Spandex

It's the Mega Track... It was designed as an off road super car, with a mid-mounted 6l Mercedes V12 putting out 400bhp, 4wd and air suspension:


----------



## Bago47

I love this car, too bad it's quite rare.


----------



## Spandex

Looks like an old Mk5 Ford Cortina to me...


----------



## Bago47

Spandex said:


> Looks like an old Mk5 Ford Cortina to me...


Not that one :lol: :roll:

If you look closely, there's another car in the picture; right in front of the ford.


----------



## .Griff.

It's a Talbot something. Begins with an M if I remember right.


----------



## Bago47

.Griff. said:


> It's a Talbot something. Begins with an M if I remember right.


Yeah, you're getting close.

Hints:
Mid-engined, rwd, 3 seats in the first row.


----------



## Grahamstt

Matra bagheera ??


----------



## Bago47

Grahamstt said:


> Matra bagheera ??


Pretty close.


----------



## SteviedTT

Matra Simca?


----------



## YoungOldUn

Matra Murena?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matra_Murena


----------



## Bago47

YoungOldUn said:


> Matra Murena?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matra_Murena


The answer is... correct! Talbolt - Matra Murena, older version is Matra - Simca bagheera... anyways, Talbot-Matra-Simca; all these companies are related.


----------



## YoungOldUn

How about this one. I see one of them most mornings whilst walking our dog.

The engine is a 3.3-litre 24-valve flat 6 which produces 230 bhp and a 0-60 time of 7.3 seconds.








[/url]


----------



## Grahamstt

Subaru SVX

We have changed gearboxes on many of them -- mostly imported I think so they're nearly all auto's


----------



## YoungOldUn

Grahamstt said:


> Subaru SVX
> 
> We have changed gearboxes on many of them -- mostly imported I think so they're nearly all auto's


Correct - I think it still looks good for a car approaching 20 years old.


----------



## gsmith815

AfterHouR said:


> I see your Saleen and raise you a ...


Is that a kurenzeg?


----------



## Duggy

Kell said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgotten luxury...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really used to love these. Does anyone else know about 'the thirteenth window?'
> 
> NB. I think it was thirteenth.
Click to expand...

It stopped the rear passengers getting cold when the tailgate was raised 

John


----------



## Kell

Duggy said:


> It stopped the rear passengers getting cold when the tailgate was raised
> 
> John


Well done that man. As the XM was the flagship car, it was often used to ferry French dignitaries around. As it was a hatch, rather than a saloon, the backs of their necks could get cold when the driver got their stuff out of the boot.

It was movable though, so you could put it out of the way if you needed to.


----------



## Grahamstt

what do you think these are on?








One of my previous threads will give it away


----------

